# Ebenenmodus im Photoshop unklar: Verschiedene Modi sehen gleich aus & anderes



## axeljaeger (11. Juni 2004)

Diese Fragen beziehen sich auf Photoshop 7

1. Wo ist im Photoshop der Unterschied im Ebenenfenster zwischen den beiden Schiebereglern "Deckkraft" und Fläche und gibt es ein einfaches Beispiel, wo man den Unterschied sieht?

2. Wieder sehe ich den Unterschied nicht: Ich hab zwei Ebenen und spiele mit den Ebenenmodi rum. Dabei gibt es Modi, die für mich gleich aussehen:

- Linear nachbelichten, Multiplizieren und Abdunkeln
- Aufhellen, negativ multiplizieren und linear abwedeln

Auch da bitte ich um Aufklärung, wo der Unterschied liegt.

3. Findet ihr es gut, dass der Photoshop unter Windows Dockwindows hat, die nicht richtig docken können? Das ist mir negativ aufgefallen: Ich maximiere mein Fenster mit dem Bild und die Werkzeugfenster liegen oben drüber. Das kommt wohl vom Mac, ich finde aber, das passt unter Windows nicht. Bin ich der Einzige, den das stört und muss ich mich dran gewöhnen, oder mag das noch jemand nicht?


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Juni 2004)

1. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials62867.html

2. Im Handbuch nachgucken. Das könnte auch bei 1. funktionieren 

3. Ich verstehe leider nicht recht was du meinst. Kannst du es vielleicht noch etwas verdeutlichen?


----------



## Senfdose (12. Juni 2004)

an bei einkleines Beispiel zu Punkt 1 welches ja im Viedeotutorial eigentlich schon erkärt wurde. setz voraus das die Fülloptionen der Ebenen so eingestellt sind. 


Gruss Senf


----------



## axeljaeger (12. Juni 2004)

Das Handbuch hab ich leider nicht und dank  56k-Modem sieht es auch mit Videotutorial schlecht aus, tut mir leid. Trotzdem danke.

Ich glaube, ich hab an dem kleinen Beispiel (Bild) verstanden, worin der Unterschied ist. Da werde ich dann nachher nochmal etwas rumspielen.

Zur 3: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich Photoshop bei der Benutzeroberfläche unter Windows deutlich von anderen Windows-Programmen unterscheidet. Es sieht mit den Werkzeugfenstern eher nach Mac aus, was vielleicht auch nicht schlecht ist. Die Dokumentfenster sind aber in einem großen Fenster eingesperrt, so gar nicht Macmäßig. Das stört mich etwas.


----------



## Balthazzar (12. Juni 2004)

1. is ja scheinbar geklärt

2. es gibt geringe unterschiede, die je nach layerinhalten durchaus wichtig sein können.

3. also ich hab photoshop 7 und keine probleme mit dem docken der windows... die toolfenster docken am desktoprand, und aneinander, das hauptfenster in dem die arbeitsflächen liegen hab ich so gezogen, dass keines der toolfenster drüberlappen kann. so stell ich sicher dass ich alle abreitsflächen maximieren kann, ohne dass mit die toolwindows bei der arbeit in den weg kommen.

was ich damit sogen wollte: ich finds sehr praktisch!

siehe bild...


----------



## axeljaeger (12. Juni 2004)

Kennst Du den Weg, den Visual Studio geht? Das bin ich gewohnt. Dein Weg ist eine gute Idee, nur muss man das Hauptfenster von Hand auf Größe ziehen.


----------



## Balthazzar (12. Juni 2004)

naja... sollang du ned grade mit trackball arbeitest wird des ja wohl kein grosses problem sein.


----------



## axeljaeger (12. Juni 2004)

Nein, ich arbeite nicht mit einem Trackball, folglich ist es kein Problem, aber ich finde es umständlich. Deswegen wollte ich mal wissen, ob die Mehrheit sagt: "Ja, ich will die Dockwindows im Photohop über meinem Bild haben. Das muss so sein und anders wäre es umständlich."


----------



## Senfdose (12. Juni 2004)

Dumme Frage ? warum hast du kein Handbuch zu PS


----------



## PhilippK (12. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Senfdose _
> *Dumme Frage ? warum hast du kein Handbuch zu PS *


Ich denke das kann man sich denken 

zu 3
wenn man so ein geiles Programm wie PS hat, sollte man damit leben können 
also ich hab damit kein Problem


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Juni 2004)

Lieber axeljaeger,
gerade wenn sich dein Handbuch komischerweise nicht in deinem Besitz befindet, sollte dir die Photoshop-Hilfe (F1) bekannt sein.
Da hättest du ohne Probleme Antworten gefunden.


----------



## axeljaeger (13. Juni 2004)

OK, ich hab mir die Hilfe angesehen und die entsprechende Seite mit den verschiedenen Füllmethoden gefunden. Interessanterweise gibt es da Modi in der Dokumentation, die ich im Programm nicht finden kann: "Dahinter auftragen" und "Löschen". Sorry, dass ich nicht erst in die Hilfe geschaut hab.

Warum ich das Handbuch nicht hab: Es ist noch nichtmal mein Rechner, wo ich den Photoshop benutze. Keine Ahnung, wo der herkommt. Ich arbeite auch nicht viel mit Photoshop. Ich versuche im Moment nur herauszufinden, was Photoshop mehr als Gimp kann und wo ich bei Gimp etwas ausbessern/nachhelfen könnte. 

Das war einmal die Sache mit Farbräumen, die da immer rumgeistert, zum anderen die Useability, die ja von Gimp so schlecht sein soll. Aber ICH finde, Photoshop ist da zumindest unter Windows auch nicht vorbildlich, aber das sind wohl alle Programme, die hauptsächlich auf Mac verkauft werden. Ich danke allen Beteiligten für ihre Geduld und Mühe.


----------

